# Cold Apps Ideas



## tdot0 (Feb 6, 2006)

hi everyone, my friend showed me this site when I asked for some ideas so I'll give it a go here...

been contracted to make appetizers for a 1000 person function. Only cold apps can be served and must all be 'clean' and easy to eat while walking/dancing/drinking.

apart from the standard finger sandwiches and wraps, anyone mind sharing ideas of other cold items? was hoping to try incorporate more meat foods like chicken and beef but not sure how to prepare it so it tastes like it was supposed to be cold as apposed to cold chicken skewers.

much appreciated,

t


----------



## tdot0 (Feb 6, 2006)

sorry someone messaged me saying i should start the list off soooo...

(keeping in mind they want clean and easy to handle while drinking dancing etc...)

a) Blood Mary Bites - Cherry Tomatoe's Soaked In Vodka & Celery Salt
b) Marinated Mushroom Skewers - Self Exp.
c) Cold Pizzetta's - w/ Cream Cheese & Ranch as base with desired veg
d) Chocolate Wraps
e) Cream Cheese & Jam Wraps
f) Cold Cut Wraps
g) Cold Cut Sandwiches

having trouble incorporating beef or chicken though as a cold Ohrs


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Chicken pate or rillettes in a tart shell or on apple slice
cold chunks of meat on a kabob with spicy fruity BBQ sauce


----------



## tdot0 (Feb 6, 2006)

care to elaborate on the cold meat?


other ideas I've come up with since last reply are
chicken ceaser rollups
bloody mary meatballs


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

A friend of mine makes/sells Tropical BBQ sauces, he skewers cooked cubes of pork, chicken and whole shrimp sticks them in a pineapple half and has the dip on the side. 3 pieces for $4.95pp.

Chicken morel meatballs

fillo meat cigars....any meat seasoned various ways then wrapped in fillo in a tubular shape.
Asian pork
Mexican chicken
African lamb
etc.....


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

A very simple and yummy cold hors d'oeuvre is large batonnets of fennel wrapped with prosciutto.

Or how about a cold soup served in little shot glasses?

Mark


----------



## shamrock chef (Nov 20, 2001)

love the cold soup in shot :smoking: glasses


----------



## tdot0 (Feb 6, 2006)

the meat cigars I was thinking about but didn't know how they would come out cold?

cold soup shots great idea but unfortunatly soup and alcohol aren't really a good mix, and we have to use utensils we dont need back and can assume they'll get thrown on the floor

anyone ever heard of soaking strawberry's for 24 hours in balsamic then serving?


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

Healthy too...

(yeah, this coming from someone who lives cooking with 40 percent cream...LOL)

Exotic olive, pickled veggies, cheese "kabobs". Various slices of thin meat around melons, fruit...apples, pears? 

A nice thin sliced beef filled with a horseradish, cream cheese mix and rolled like a roulade then sliced thin (bite sized-maybe 1 1/2 inches across and 1/4 " thick) . Same with ham and spicy mustard (your choice) mix...

Been experimenting with a turkey/cranberry variation.

Not to be 50's but a modernized version of deviled eggs? 

Little corn tortilla pockets (the size of mini muffins) with avocado, pico de gallo and sour cream with a sprig of cilantro...(cilantro...gotta love it)

Tiny bagel chips with avocado, smoked salmon, capers, tomato, red onion and...if you want to get fancy add a smidge of caviar. (my daughter loves these!) Oh, and a drip of balsamic vinegar.

I haven't tried it in depth yet, but I found that Chunks of cheddar and jack marinated in fresh salsa is brilliant. 

Little puff pastry with finely chopped chicken salad, ham salad, tuna salad, crab salad, shrimp salad...imagine the possibilities! NY style, curries, you name it!

Little cherry tomatos stuffed with feta, olive oil, finely chopped mushrooms and basil, pepper and salt to taste. 

What about steamed artichoke leaves with some sort of spinach/artichoke parmigianna spread on the fat end. Pick it up like a chip and ...hmmm...think I'll try that.

Can you tell I love to nibble?

Hope this helps...

April
:crazy:


----------



## tdot0 (Feb 6, 2006)

wooohoooo!

thanks, thats fantastic, deffiantly some stuff i wouldn't have come up with.

with the marinated cheese, i didn't realise cheese would soak up the juices and flavours, but i'll take your word on it, would you say a 12 period is safice?

thanks again...

t.


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

Weyell...yeah...that should do. I like to actually serve it in a bowl so you can scoop some of the salsa chunks along with the cheese, but you might want to use the little tortilla bowls again (since it has to be "clean") only maybe little flour ones as compared to corn with a little salsa in the bottom with a nice little artistically cut cube on top? I wouldn't use shredded. It's almost the same effect in taste except adding the tortilla. (deep fried or baked of course) 

The fat in the cheese kind of resists but you can convince it. I mean, what can really resist garlic, onions and chilis...LOL. Seriously, it works. I usually leave them in the cooler overnight. 

Hang on, I'll think of more...gimme a minute...

Hey, what about a type of ceviche? Ceviche on a stick? Yummy. Marinate the whole thing entero using a typical ceviche recipe. Lime/Lemon, salt...Mix of seafood, a lemon or lime wedge (added last), onion, chili, cilantro, cherry tomato, maybe a splash of tequilla (hmmm) and a whole sprig of cilantro (can you tell I love cilantro?) It's pretty and fragrant too.

What about a cold Thai chicken salad wrapped in slightly steamed romaine then chilled? Like little lettuce burritos? I made something similar in Australia with a terriaki and spring onion flavor. They're big on Thai/asian there because they're close to ...well...Asia...

Oh, I know it's supposed to be "clean" but speaking of terriaki (sp?), take a chicken wing and separate the sections, (chop it in 3 pieces at the joints). Save the tip for broth. After removing the smaller of the bones from the mid-wing gently scrape the meat down the remaining bones from one end. You should have really cute little lollypop looking chicken wings. Marinate them, dredge them, deep fry or or bake and/or douse with sauce of choice. You can keep it as clean as you like depending on how messy you make the little "handles". Who doesn't like cold chicken? 

What about slices of thick crispy sweet potato rounds topped with cold tender moroccan pork or lamb? Use a mint rub. (for it not you) 
I have a great bacon wrapped shrimp recipe but it's not cold.

Parmigianna crisps are simple and good. A nice variation from crackers or chips. 

Oh, it's not meat, but a nice lightly grilled slice of a mini-baguette with fresh garlic, chopped tomato, olive oil, and mozarella (ADDICTED to fresh mozarella) and a nice pesto mayo. Yummy.

:bounce: 
FOOD GIMME FOOD! GIMME GOOD FOOD!
April


----------



## blueschef (Jan 18, 2006)

Not sure what your budget is, or the kitchen set up. But folks love Sushi, and if you make it yourself it is not to expensive. Some other ideas
How about Quiche Squares (made in a 1/2 pan with puff pastry)
The whole gambit of chips and dips (different styles of crazy chips and normal to exotic dips), to many to list
IF you are going to use meats it would probably be best to use Lean cuts (unless rillettes) that do not have a real "fatty" texture served cold (or room temp?)
Our bread guy makes mini Kaisers, perhaps with a chopped "antipasto salad (al meat and cheese, or regular) and cut in 1/2
If you can do room temp, perhaps tamalies or tamali squares with a cool salsa or Pico
as retro 50's as it susposidly is , people LOVE develed eggs - and the varations of fillings is insane
Spanacopatia triangles
dont forget all the sweeties - Bars, Brownies, Cookies, petit fores
People still love the mini finger sandwiches (the square peterige farm stuff "peterage farams remmemmbers" - watercress, beef and aragula, black forest ham and ementhaler, corned beef - swiss and slaw, same with pastrami, turkey with cranberry mayo, etc
Wild mushroom Strudel
Spring rolls (not fried) - a bit of a pain but man they look great!

hope some of this helps!


----------



## blueschef (Jan 18, 2006)

oh i forgot!
Again do not know your budget but a "raw bar" station - blows them away, shrimp (cocktail, remoulade, blackened, grilled and chilled - firecracker, bla bla bla glazed) clams, oysters, cocktail fingers, seafood salads (served with Crisp or crostini), etc.


----------



## nentony (May 7, 2005)

I love marinated veggies. Seviche skewers are a great idea. I've been foolin around with western rice dishes like rissoto, Paella, arros con pollo and congri, cold in sushi rolls.

Tony


----------



## tdot0 (Feb 6, 2006)

WOW... thats all I can say! Thanks a lot for these fantastic ideas people, much appreciated.


----------

